# Composition repas.



## mickael (25 Octobre 2022)

Bien le bonjour à tout le monde !
C'est avec étonnement que je découvre le repas qu'un PE m'a laissé aujourd'hui. Composé de pâtes et de morceau de poulet. L'enfant à 16 mois et il y a 100gr de pâtes et 77gr de poulet ...
Qu'est ce que vous aurez fait à ma place ? ...
Je compte lui donner que 20gr de poulet et j'hésite à écrire un mot ou le dire vive voix que les proportions ne vont pas du tout, c'est compliqué de ne pas les '' froisser ". Avez vous eu déjà des expériences similaires ?
Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Octobre 2022)

Perso je pense que je fais à ma sauce si j'ose dire puisque le PE veut fournir qu'il fournisse moi perso pareil ici depuis 5 ans environ je ne fais plus à manger (pas à ma demande car j'aimais çà !) bref ! je sais que je vais me faire huer mais je bidouille je vais couper les pâtes et les morceaux de poulet et jeter si il y en a trop (pas perdu pour les poules !) mais je ne dis RIEN à mon PE !!! ce n'est pas mon problème après tout !!! on donne des conseils et ils ne les suivent pas forcément ... donc à un moment c'est bon ...


----------



## mamytata (25 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Je vous dirai d'avoir une conversation avec votre pe, et lui dire tout simplement que pour un enfant la portion de viande ou poisson est de 1 cuil à café par année. Mais que s'il veut, il peut mettre des légumes en quantité et quelques féculents.

Le repas n'en sera que plus équilibré.

Et tout ça avec le sourire    

certains parents ne sont pas contre un peu d'aide


----------



## Sandrine2572 (25 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

Tout simplement dire au PE le soir  x a pas tout manger ce midi la quantité était un peu trop importante


----------



## assmatzam (25 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Et bien oui je vous conseille d'en parler à votre parent employeur 
Ce soir vous lui rendez le surplus de nourriture
En lui expliquant que vous n'avez pas donné la totalité du repas à son enfant car les quantités sont beaucoup trop importante, au vue de l'age de cet enfant

Vous avez en tant que professionnelle de la petite enfance un rôle d'informations auprès des parents
Et vous êtes en droit d'avertir un parent sur les dangers de l'obésité et les problèmes de surpoids

Essayez de trouver un guide sur l'alimentation et les quantités nécessaires adaptées à chaque age 
Cela vous permettra d'appuyer vos dires

N'allez pas  à l'affrontement mais plutôt avec le ton de la plaisanterie
Car le but n'est pas de le contrarier ou le juger en temps que parent mais l'éguiller vers les bons gestes

Du style 
Je ne savais pas que vous vouliez fournir le repas de tous le monde ???
Avec la quantité qu'il avait j'aurais pu nourrir toute la maison


----------



## assmatzam (25 Octobre 2022)

Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## bidulle (25 Octobre 2022)

je n'ai pas eu similaire : j'ai eu bien pire


je pourrais écrire tout un roman sur les repas !


----------



## mamytata (25 Octobre 2022)

bidulle

Je crois que j'ai la palme d'or pour le pire du pire 

des boites de conserve


----------



## Lijana (25 Octobre 2022)

Oui. Il faut en parler.  Cela m’est déjà arrivé aussi. 

Et le soir, l’enfant est parti avec le reste de viande. 

J’ai dit aux pe, d’après ma formation en alimentation de l’enfant ou les préconisations de là PMI, il est conseillé de ne pas trop donner de protéines aux enfants🍗🍖🥚.   Si vous voulez je peux vous donner le tableau par apport aux âges. 

Les fruits, légumes et féculents sont à volonté, mais la viande à limiter.


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Octobre 2022)

@mickael 

« *Diversification alimentaire*
Dès les 4 mois (révolus) de votre bébé, en lien et sur les conseils de votre médecin, vous pourrez commencer à lui donner d’autres aliments que le lait. Vous trouverez *pages 30-31 de ce carnet les repères d’introduction des aliments chez l’enfant de 0 à 3 ans. »*

Qu’elle regarde sur le Canet de santé.

C’est bien expliqué, il y a un tableau pour chaque âge avec les grammages.


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Octobre 2022)

Perso je fournis dès le départ de la diversification à mes PE un petit livret remis par la PMI donc ils sont au courant pour les quantités !!! et je ne redonne JAMAIS le surplus de nourriture pas d'aller retour ... jamais eu de problèmes avec çà ... ils mettent trop tant pis pour les poules de tonton X !


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Octobre 2022)

Et oui tout est noté également dans le carnet de santé !!! à un moment il ne faut pas tout mâcher le travail des PE !!! parfois vous dites qu'il ne faut pas prendre le travail des PE alors moi j'estime ne fournissant plus qu'ils se débrouillent ... voilà voilà !!!


----------



## assmatzam (25 Octobre 2022)

@angèle1982 ce n'est pas mâcher le travail des parents 

Nous sommes là pour les accompagner et les guider dans leur rôle de parents et parfois les conseiller sur certains points


----------



## Petuche (25 Octobre 2022)

Çà  m'arrive assez régulièrement que certains PE m'apportent plus qu'il ne faut, alors j'essaie de donner aux enfants ce dont ils ont besoin, sans oublier que certains mangent plus que d'autres. Et le soir je dis aux PE ''il a bien mangé bon il en restait mais y avait quand même pas mal"'. Je ne leur redonne pas le reste pour que les enfants aient autre chose le lendemain.


----------



## mamytata (25 Octobre 2022)

J'ai eu beaucoup de pe qui me demandaient des conseils pour l'alimentation.

Je trouve ça normal car 1er bébé et pas très à l'aise comme beaucoup aujourd'hui  que ce soit pour l'alimentation, le couchage, la façon de réagir etc.......

Je leur donne toujours les renseignements demandés sans juger, ils apprennent c'est tout 🤓🤓


----------



## MeliMelo (25 Octobre 2022)

Vous pouvez lui dire aussi d'apporter dans le plat ou en entrée, une petite portion de légumes. Si légumes crus, privilégier le dessert en fruits cuits. Si légumes cuits, privilégier le dessert en fruits crus. + produit laitier + eau + pain. Pas besoin de grosses quantités à cet âge. L'enfant ne pourra pas tout manger de toute façon.


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Octobre 2022)

Assmatzam bien sûr que nous sommes là pour les accompagner c'est notre travail mais pour certains PE ils ne veulent tout simplement pas ou disent "oui oui" et font à leur manière mais comme je l'ai écrit je fournis justement un livret qd l'enfant commence à manger la nourriture de ses parents (avant souvent petits pots ou assiettes du commerce et çà reste leur choix également) ! et je leur spécifie que tel ou tel légume ne sera pas bon pour leur enfant avant tel âge ... avant je faisais les repas donc comme ils veulent apporter et bien ils se débrouillent je fais une réflexion une première fois si trop ou pas assez et si ils continuent tant pis pour eux et dommage pour l'enfant !!! ex: j'avais accueilli un petit en remplacement d'une amie collègue pendant 10 mois et elle m'avait prévenu des habitudes de la maman en matière de nourriture à savoir qu'elle faisait attention aux quantités pour ne pas avoir de gros enfants bref ! je m'aperçois très vite que le petit à la fin de son biberon se met à pleurer et veut encore boire mais pas le choix car je n'avais pas comme mes contrats habituels la boite de lait à la maison juste les mesures pour la journée pas plus ! 😢donc effectivement je lui ai dit le soir même que X avait encore faim qu'il pleurait après son biberon et Madame n'a pas bougé bien sûr !!! puis il est parti chez ses grands-parents qui ont dû avoir la même constatation et au retour MIRACLE les doses avaient augmentées et ce petit était enfin repu !!! alors Assmatzam accompagner oui mais qd on tombe sur des personnes butées rien à en tirer !!! voilà ...


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Octobre 2022)

Je rajouterais que j'ai une amie collègue qui expliquait beaucoup les choses à ses PE de bons conseils je la connais bien ! mais elle se permettait beaucoup trop à mon avis sur les repas la propreté et bien d'autres choses je l'avais mise en garde et bien sûr cela a coincé avec le papa d'un de ses accueillis ! alors je dis conseiller oui mais pas s'immiscer trop non plus ... 😉


----------



## nanny mcfee (25 Octobre 2022)

j'avais eu une maman qui donnait un steack haché de 150 gr portion pour adulte lol à son enfant (15 mois) , je lui avait expliqué le danger mais elle insistait à dire que son enfant adoréééééééééééééééééééé!!!! la viande ... malgré mes explications, alors je suis passé à la seconde et là je lui ai dit si elle voulait voir son enfant dialisé à l'âge de 20/25 ans ? elle m'a dit bien sur que non!!! je lui ai dit que c'atait elle l'adulte et qui devait savoir ce qui est bon ou non à son enfant c'est de sa responsabilité et que si elle s'obstine je ne serais pas complice.

Je lui avais remis le tableau des portions suivant l'âge, ça m'a surprise qu'elle me le redemande après cette discussion, mais bon!! je suis pas bête elle avait mis à la poubelle.


----------



## Nounou22 (25 Octobre 2022)

Moi je trouve que cet enfant mange peu car pâtes 100g +77 g de protéines, ça fait un plat de 177g. Un enfant de cet âge devrait manger 200g. 2/3 de légumes soit 120g environ + 60g de féculents + 20 g de protéines..
Après si les parents font moitié légumes moitié féculents, ça me choque pas. Après l'absence de légumes et le grammage exagéré des protéines me choque. J'en parlerai aux parents avec bienveillance en leur disant ce qu'est un repas équilibré et l'importance que cela a en période de pleine croissance. 
Par contre contrairement à beaucoup....je trouve que cet enfant mange peu....


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (25 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 

Attention aux généralités, 'il y a des enfants avec de gros besoins,  (même si oui 70g'de viande c'est beaucoup). Il faudrait aussi connaître son poids et sa taille, c'est également important. 
Et puis n'oubliez pas non plus que l'apport'de légumes peut avoir lieu chez lui aussi.


----------



## Griselda (25 Octobre 2022)

Bon les PE ont prévu plus que necessaire, c'est mieux que le contraire. 
Je leur dirais de vive voix, gentiement, que la proportion de proteine peut largement etre inferieure.
Par contre il faut penser aux légumes, j'espère qu'il y en avait car l'équilibre alimentaire c'est important.
Je n'ai plus ce genre de problème depuis que fait partie de mon projet pédagogique que je m'occupe des repas.


----------



## nanny mcfee (25 Octobre 2022)

@généralmetal1988 je prive pas un enfant de mangé,mais je fais attention à ce qu'il mange puis je voudrais rajouté une chose d'après mon observation et expérience, on dit que les enfants sont des éponges émotionnels ,ils le sont aussi dans l'alimentation et ce, quand ils sont encore dans le foetus j'explique,
j'ai remarqué que si un parent discute et a des exigences de comment son enfant ou futur veut qu'il mange et que ca devient une obsession (végan,bio ect...) l'enfant automatiquement se met en état soit de défense ou se prémunie  (contre la faim) et limite si il est pas dans la bolimie qu'il mange tout le temps... j'ai eu le cas, ou soit il a un souci avec les aliments et ne mange pas et j'ai aussi eu le cas. Je fais aussi un travail sur ces enfants, je ne peux malheureusement pas les privés ni les forçés mais avec beaucoup de patience j'arrive à les régulés mais si chez eux les parents veulent rien entendre ce sera que le temps qu'ils sont chez moi 

j'ai eu le cas et comme j'ai un suivit par la suite à leur entrée à l'école beaucoup rechutent malheureusement mais à l'école c'est pas comme chez nounou pas de suivi particulier.


----------



## Petuche (26 Octobre 2022)

Je me souviens il y a quelques années on ne nous demandait pas se peser... Pour ma part je parle pour mes enfants. On leur donner de la viande même lorsqu'ils étaient bébé,  à l'époque on leur donnait même de la cervelle (en petite quantite) je pense que certaines personnes ici de mon âge ont connu ça. En tant que jeunes PE ont nous aiguillait mais sans plus. Ce n'est pas pour autant que nos enfants sont obèses ou dialisés. Je trouve même qu'il y avait moins d'allergie qu'aujourd'hui. 
Mais ce n'est pas pour autant que je suis contre cette nouvelle méthode de peser etc...


----------



## Petuche (26 Octobre 2022)

Je pense que je vais en faire bondir avec (ma cervelle)😁


----------



## emmanou21 (26 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, moi je leur donne ce que les parents donnent, quand ils emmènent l'enfant en visite chez le médecin ou pédiatre : on leur précise
les aliments à donner et quantité, s'ils ne savent pas, ya internet.
J'ai mis dans mon contrat repas fourni par l'assmat à partir d'un an, avant si l'employeur me le demande.


----------



## kikine (26 Octobre 2022)

mickael a dit: 


> L'enfant à 16 mois et il y a 100gr de pâtes et 77gr de poulet ...
> Qu'est ce que vous aurez fait à ma place ? ...
> Je compte lui donner que 20gr de poulet et j'hésite à écrire un mot ou le dire vive voix que les proportions ne vont pas du tout, c'est compliqué de ne pas les '' froisser ". Avez vous eu déjà des expériences similaires ?
> Merci beaucoup d'avance


attention a ne pas confondre viande et protéines.. je m'explique :  100g de viande de poulet contient environ 25g de protéines sachant qu'il faut à minima 1g de protéine par kg de poids pour que le corps fonctionne correctement.. 77g de poulet me paraît tout à fait correct.. sauf si ce petit mange de la viande le soir aussi


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Octobre 2022)

Non Petuche mas soeur en a donné à ses enfants (cervelle) et oui effectivement çà remonte dans le temps !!!


----------



## incognito (26 Octobre 2022)

ben moi mes deux loulous adorent le boudin noir (10 mois et 26 mois)
le foie (volaille, lapin, veau, génisse...)

et l'équilibre alimentaire se fait sur une semaine donc zen


----------



## nounoucat1 (26 Octobre 2022)

Quand j'étais enfant ma mère cuisinait cervelle foie rognon ris de veau. Je crois que c'est depuis la vache folle qu'il y a un désintérêt pour les abats.
Et globalement les gens consomment moins de viande


----------



## assmatzam (26 Octobre 2022)

Moi je continue à manger de la cervelle des rognons des tripes 
Mon dieu que c'est bon
Miam 🤤


----------



## nounoucat1 (26 Octobre 2022)

Mais oui j'avais oublié les tripes a la mode de Caen.
J'aime beaucoup le foie de veau .


----------



## nounoucat1 (26 Octobre 2022)

Par contre je n'ai jamais mangé de coeur


----------



## nounoucat1 (26 Octobre 2022)

L'aliment qui me ramène à mon enfance c'est le flan ! C'est mon gâteau préféré


----------



## Asp31 (27 Octobre 2022)

77g de poulet donnent 20g de protéines, donc c'est niquel, vous n'avez pas à interférer dans ce que donne les parents, ils ont peut être des consignes de leur médecins pour une alimentation adaptée ou autre


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Octobre 2022)

Pour ma part je donnais le repas fourni par les parents . Sans me permettre de juger .pour la quantité trop ne me dérangeait pas comme je ne force pas les petits ils peuvent s'arrêter de manger. Et alors dans le sac isotherme je précisais choubidou a mangé de bon appétit plat trop copieux reste 1 tiers par exemple.
Il n'y a que pour de grosses erreurs que j'y allais de mon conseil.j 'avais un petit tous les midi c'était pâtes ou riz avec viande ou poisson.j'avais demandé à maman si ce serait possible d'ajouter des légumes.reponse ne vous inquiétez choubidou mange une soupe avec plein de légumes tous les soirs.Ok
Une autre maman donnait très vite au début de la diversification de la charcuterie en guise de viande même le poulet était industriel en petits morceaux. Trop de gras et de sel?!  J'avais donné un document sur l'alimentation en fonction de l'âge ramené du ram. A l'époque nous avions au ram plein de dépliants sur les petits a consulter et prendre si besoin


----------



## mickael (27 Octobre 2022)

Merci pour tout vos messages ! 

@angèle1982 je comprends tout à fait et avec le peu d'expérience que j'ai, j'ai déjà été confronté à ça, que nos conseils ne sont pas réellement entendu..

@mamytata oui c'est ce que j'ai fait au final, je leur ai proposer de les accompagner pour équilibrer tout ça.
Avec ma compagne pour nos enfants, on était assez surpris du peu d'accompagnement / aide qu'on pouvait avoir sur l'alimentation, il a fallut qu'on se renseigne de nous même beaucoup.
Au final le PE semblait bien content que je leur propose de les accompagner 

@Sandrine2572 oui le soir je leur ai expliqué que j'avais donné que 20gr et que le reste était dans la boite ... et en plus elle n'as pas voulu tout manger des 20gr.

@assmatzam oui merci pour vos conseils, je vais leur ai proposé de les accompagner la dessus, je vais leur transmettre des documents, on verra bien, j'espère qu'ils se motiveront pour le bien être de leur enfant 
Bien trouvé la blague haha mais je n'oserai pas, j'aurai trop peur qu'ils le prennent mal.
Merci pour le lien 

@Lijana Oui je vais leur transmettre des informations faciles dont un tableau / pyramide de la nutrition 

@Chantou1 Merci pour le tableau 

@Petuche Pour ma part, les PE m'annonce qu'ils ont mis plus que ce qu'il en faut et que l'enfant ne remange pas les restes, que je dois les jeter ..
Dommage je n'ai pas de poule comme @angèle1982 

@MeliMelo Merci du conseil, on n'y pense pas assez au cru 

@Nounou22 Oui c'est pas top, dans le repas, il y a également, une compote en pot et un yaourt en pot ( les yaourts '' pour adulte " )

@GénéralMétal1988  Elle est dans la moyenne pour la taille et le poids est un peu élevé, elle a acquis la marche courant septembre, le poids devrait s'améliorer, à conditions que les plats aussi ..

@Griselda merci et oui les légumes manquant c'est vraiment pas top ..

@kikine @Asp31  je ne l'avais pas vu comme ça, je me suis arrêté à 20gr de viande..

@nounoucat1 merci des infos


----------



## kikine (28 Octobre 2022)

ben 20gr de viande c'est 5 gr de protéines... donc non ce n'est pas assez


----------



## Nounou22 (28 Octobre 2022)

@kikine ,
Il n'y a pas que dans la viande que l'on trouve des protéines, il y en a dans le lait et donc pour environ 100g de lait on trouve entre 3 et 4 g de protéines donc sachant qu'un enfant de cet âge boit au moins 200 ml le matin et une quantité similaire le soir + un laitage le midi + au goûter, ça fait déjà 18 g de protéines, on rajoute les 20 g du midi....on est largement bon....non?
En tout cas je ne savais pas qu'il n'y avait pas autant de protéines que de viande donc tu m'as appris quelque chose. Merci pour ton intervention 👍👍


----------



## Nounou22 (28 Octobre 2022)

@mickael , qu'est ce que tu appelles yaourt pour adulte? Car à 16 mois, ce qu'il y a de mieux comme yaourt sont les yaourt nature, ils contiennent plus de ferments lactiques et peu de sucre par rapport aux yaourts au lait infantile....et moi je n'achète à mes loulous que des yaourts sans additifs....


----------



## mickael (29 Octobre 2022)

@Nounou22 les yaourt comme les danettes par exemple.


----------



## Paimon (1 Novembre 2022)

oui, ce sont de bons yaourts
vous pouvez toujours les préparer vous-même pour les cas extrêmes ...


----------



## Catie6432 (1 Novembre 2022)

Les Danette ne sont pas des yaourts mais des crèmes dessert. Composées de nombreux additif et de plus de sucre qu'un yaourt nature sucré. A mon avis, ce type de produit n'est pas du tout adapté au jeune enfant.


----------



## Catie6432 (1 Novembre 2022)

Par exemple, le  E 1142 est un des  additifs utilisés dans les desserts lactés Danette. Cet additif est réputé favoriser les troubles de l'attention chez l'enfant. ☹️


----------



## nounoucat1 (1 Novembre 2022)

On se lève tous pour Danette ! Misère on ne dit pas yaourt .crème dessert. Pour la part j'aime la crème mont blanc il faudra que je regarde la composition si ça se trouve j'ai des troubles de l'attention ?! 
Ce qu'il faut savoir tout de même a l'heure actuelle c'est bien rare les enfants qui ont des carences alimentaires. Surtout dans les accueillis qui ont 2 parents qui bossent. Ce qui fait mal ce serait plutôt l'abondance et l'abus de gras et surtout de sucre. 
Les carences peuvent exister chez les biens pauvres pour ma part je n'en ai pas eu dans mes accueillis. 
J'ai une amie nounou obèse elle va faire une formation sur l'alimentation elle se sent mal c'est un sujet un peu tabou comme le simple mot régime. Et pourtant finalement elle est au top de la diététique pour les accueillis elle connait a la perfection toute la théorie.


----------



## nounoucat1 (1 Novembre 2022)

Je m'y connais en diététique et j'aime la pyramide alimentaire que j'ai souvent fourni aux parents. 
Vous savez qu'aux USA il y a une cirrhose due a l'abus de sucre regardez sur le net .et après les USA c'est pour nous boire trop de soda ?!


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Novembre 2022)

@Petuche 

J’ai donné aussi de la cervelle d’agneau et je ne le fais plus depuis que j’en avais parlé à ma 1ère puer qui avait bien compris qu’avant on pouvait le faire mais que maintenant c’était à éviter.

Et oui on ne pesait pas non plus, on faisait en fonction de la logique aussi mais à priori ce n’est pas la même « génération » à laquelle il faut souvent TOUT expliquer, même parfois je suis hyper désappointée lorsqu’un parent me dit « ah bon je ne savais pas » alors que c’est évident … parfois c’est gros quand même …


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Novembre 2022)

Aujourd’hui thon préparé la veille et décortiqué au niveau des arrêtes.


----------

